
Apple Loses A7/A8 Patent Lawsuit, Could Owe University of Wisconsin Up to $862 M - shawndumas
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/13/apple-loses-a7-patent-lawsuit/
======
webaholic
I am a bit confused on why a public research university would want to have and
assert its patents. Isn't the research done by a public university in public
domain?

